# What's your favorite ear cleaner?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

My vet swears by the stuff he sells. It's that white bottle with the purple and green writing on it, vet brand I guess. Is there another maybe homemade solution that works really well?


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Never tried to make it myself but i know there are some awesome recipes out there....couldnt hurt. I just wouldnt use one with alcohol in it because it can sting especially if you pluck the ears then clean them out. 
I use this stuff at my work called Zap Ears, its all natural, no alcohol and it smells decent. Really cleans well too. Its blue in color.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pet Botanics Natural - marigold & st. johns wort ear wash
Gold Medal - ear powder, dries the ear and relieves any itching after cleaning or pulling hairs.

This is my first round and so far no problems - Olie had a visit to the Vet today and he did very well, had the ears checked out again and all is still good.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the ear cleaner made by Halo, i believe it's all natural ingredients as well. Seems to work really well.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I actually do use a home made ear cleaner - equal parts rubbing alcohol and vinegar. I would NOT pluck ears and then use this, of course. This recipe was actually recommend to a friend of mine (she has PWDs and grooms them herself) by a pediatrician. It's what he recommends to parents for their kids with ear problems. I just started using this with Vinnie (the IGs and Whippet don't need regular ear cleaning) and like it. My friend has used it for years and has never had an ear infection with her dogs since she started using this recipe.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I read that apple cidar vinegar is amazing for all sorts of things involving dogs. You can mist them with it to keep fleas off of them, reduce odors, and all sorts of good things. I know witch hazel is used to soothe so that would be good in an ear cleaner. If I find some recipes that look good I'll post them.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I use 3 part water and one part vinegar for all my dogs. It was recommended by my vet and I never have any problem!!


----------



## Janelle (Nov 28, 2009)

The stuff you speak of in the white bottle is V E T products they make an awesome product but can get pricey. I use in my shop called PRO EAR cleaner from pet edge you can get it by the gallon


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Janelle said:


> The stuff you speak of in the white bottle is V E T products they make an awesome product but can get pricey. I use in my shop called PRO EAR cleaner from pet edge you can get it by the gallon


It is VET brand I just used it on the little rescue boy that I groomed the other day. It smells nice and keeps their ears nice and clean. With one dog, I think I bought it 6 months ago, maybe more.


----------



## Janelle (Nov 28, 2009)

we had a client in today who fosters future assistance dogs and she usually gets a Spoo
puppy.She brought in her new one today ,a CUUTE 12 week old apricot male and just about as laid back as you can get .
any way to my point Is I was speaking with her.We agree that is one of the biggest downfall of this breed are their ears!!!!


----------

